
BBC Worldwide Labs: A Mentoring Scheme for UK Startups - iProject
http://thenextweb.com/uk/2012/06/16/bbc-worldwide-to-launch-labs-a-mentoring-scheme-for-uk-digital-media-startups/
======
jlees
Great to see this. The BBC's overdue - my startup received funding from 4iP,
Channel 4's creative fund, but looks like this is going to be a little more
involved. Hurrah for one more option for creative UK startups!

